# Auratus Eggs



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Found 7 this morning. I had a feeling I had a pair. Are these good????


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

any pics of the eggs?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

That would help. Forgot to upload it


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

First of all: congrats!

The one on the upper left looks as if it's not going to make it, the others look good from what I can see. Yet don't be sad if none makes it, getting eggs is no guarantee for tads, especially the first clutches. You will know during the next 2 weeks 


What kind of auratus is it and keep us updated.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Hard to tell... Don't look good to me. My auratus took several attempts (perhaps more than several) to get it right, but now breed fairly regularly. Don't give up hope if these aren't good.

Rob


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the pair.

They don't look good to me either.

Give them a few trys and they should get it right.

I just recently got my Ancon hills breeding and there first two clutches went bad. They have been laying 4 eggs regularly and the last two clutches have been good except one egg.

Just keep doing whatever your doing and you'll get good eggs soon enough

What morph of Auratus?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

they look ok to me here a pic of some good ones to compare


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys

These eggs were from my Green & Bronze. I put the petri dish in about a month ago and this was the second time I checked it. I guess I'll know for sure in a few days. I guess I'll be checking more often


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think they are good based on how they look. Took mine a few tries.


----------



## Marktman (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't get rid of them until they turn completely grey and fuzzy.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Marktman said:


> Don't get rid of them until they turn completely grey and fuzzy.


I kept them although they are going bad. 1 has a shot of making it, but I doubt it


----------



## ubstrong (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi J.. Congrats. I just had my first vittatus eggs a couple of month ago and they were all good from the start. I couldn't resist getting out the magnifying glass and the flashlight a couple of times a day. I noticed the very minute the first one split and started to grow. I thought they were bad but I had a bunch of crud in mine like you do. It was a great day for me. I'll never forget it. !! Don't throw them away until there is no doubt. CONGRATS.!! I now have 20 froglets and 30 in the water.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Thanks man, and a congrats to you too. Last month I looked in my Yellow Galact tank only to see the male with 2 tads on his back. I don't know if this was their first clutch or not. I wound up with 4 tads, doing well so far. There was a 5th but the male dumped it somewhere and I couldn't find it




ubstrong said:


> Hi J.. Congrats. I just had my first vittatus eggs a couple of month ago and they were all good from the start. I couldn't resist getting out the magnifying glass and the flashlight a couple of times a day. I noticed the very minute the first one split and started to grow. I thought they were bad but I had a bunch of crud in mine like you do. It was a great day for me. I'll never forget it. !! Don't throw them away until there is no doubt. CONGRATS.!! I now have 20 froglets and 30 in the water.


----------



## Marktman (Sep 27, 2009)

I am new to frogs. When my Costa Rican Green and Blacks laid eggs I thought they kept on going bad. The third clutch we went on vacation and I left the eggs. When we got back, I had commas!! The eggs went from dark black to light grey. I now have tads and hopefully soon froglets. 
Gotta start a new thread so I can ask some questions about my tads!!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Marktman said:


> I am new to frogs. When my Costa Rican Green and Blacks laid eggs I thought they kept on going bad. The third clutch we went on vacation and I left the eggs. When we got back, I had commas!! The eggs went from dark black to light grey. I now have tads and hopefully soon froglets.
> Gotta start a new thread so I can ask some questions about my tads!!


Nice going. This looks like their 3rd. If you look in the pic at that pile of brown goo; there are eggs in there. Also towards the top of the petridish you'll see a mold spot. 

You can ask questions here if you want about yours tads.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

One thing I would recommend for future clutches is to leave them in the viv until you see some development. True, egg eating is a possibility if you have multiple females, but I've found that the male sometimes takes several hours (if not longer!) to fertilize the eggs after they are laid.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> One thing I would recommend for future clutches is to leave them in the viv until you see some development. True, egg eating is a possibility if you have multiple females, but I've found that the male sometimes takes several hours (if not longer!) to fertilize the eggs after they are laid.


I only have a pair. So I'm safe with egg eating. I think the only reason why I pulled them was because I didn't know how long they were there. I didn't check on it for almost a month. I am checking daily now just so I can get a time frame. I've read alot of people find eggs and leave them for a week to give the male a chance to fertilize them. Thanks Zach


----------



## Marktman (Sep 27, 2009)

How are those eggs doing?
I am having problems with my tads. Losing them to fungus. I have started using some fungus medication for fish in a very dilute form. I have still lost two more tads to fungus. I am putting them in 16oz containers with hair algae and covered with clean fruit fly lids. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Marktman said:


> How are those eggs doing?
> I am having problems with my tads. Losing them to fungus. I have started using some fungus medication for fish in a very dilute form. I have still lost two more tads to fungus. I am putting them in 16oz containers with hair algae and covered with clean fruit fly lids. Any other suggestions?


My eggs are shot. They are all turing white. Some have a grey dot in them.

What type of water are you using? What are your temps?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Try waiting a week after they hatch until feeding them - I've noticed that tads will develop mouth fungus if fed soon after hatching.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Try waiting a week after they hatch until feeding them - I've noticed that tads will develop mouth fungus if fed soon after hatching.


Interesting, is that with all tads or certain species?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I do that with all tads, and it's eliminated cases of mouth fungus in my collection. I also think including indian almond leaves in the tadpole water helps, as well.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> I do that with all tads, and it's eliminated cases of mouth fungus in my collection. I also think including indian almond leaves in the tadpole water helps, as well.


Good Stuff Zach. I have been using Indian Almond leaves with all my tads.


----------



## Marktman (Sep 27, 2009)

I use indian almond leave tea for my eggs and my tads. I will try the not feeding for a week. 
Have you ever had tads eat themselves to death? I feed mine twice a week so far and they eat so much the float!! I have not lost any to bloat or busted bellies though.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What are you feeding your tads?

If you're feeding pellets or flakes, try soaking the food before feeding to the tads, to reduce the amount of air the tads might be ingesting.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Found more eggs in the petri dish tonight. I don't know how long they've been there. I think the last time I looked was Wednesday. I left them in there


----------

